# First Closed End Pen - PSI Kit Majestic Jr



## magpens (Mar 3, 2016)

PSI has recently released some closed end kits so I decided to try the Majestic Jr. . I modified the hardware for the small top cap to allow a reduced size (height) and I managed to get the whole pen out of a single 6 1/4" blank.

The blank is Olivewood. . The overall length is 6.09" so not much wood was wasted.

As shown, the pen needs a final finish. . It has been assembled in such a way that it can be taken apart for this purpose, although I rather like the raw sanded wood as is. .  I am still deciding whether I like the shape and length.

I might reduce the length of the lower barrel at the tapered end.  And I might reduce the top cap height a little bit more above the clip ring.

I didn't follow the instructions to the letter, and I didn't use the Big Grabber that they recommend; I bought one but am now wondering why !! 
I did all the turning between centers without bushings.

I miss the decorative Majestic style upper barrel top end !!


----------



## SteveG (Mar 3, 2016)

I like the overall look of the pen. As a general observation, I think that closed end pens tend to look too long in the barrel end, and agree with going a bit shorter. (Don't get carried away in that effort...you know what can happen! ) Let us see it once you do any mods and finish. If you choose to do no finish, you may change your mind soon. That nice olive oil content in the wood will soon be collecting "dirt".


----------



## mark james (Mar 3, 2016)

WOW, I like that!

My only tweak would be to slightly (VERY slightly - blunt the top point - slightly!).

As opposed to Steve, I like the length.  And I see no need to shorten the top cap.

I also prefer not to use CA finishes, and if this pen suddenly appeared on my lathe, I would use a Danish Oil finish, or possibly if a brighter finish was desired - wipe on polyurethane over 1-2 days.

Beautiful!!!


----------



## Ed McDonnell (Mar 3, 2016)

Stylistically, the length of the lower barrel is a personal choice.  Personally, I would prefer a little shorter, but that's just me.

Practically, since you put a clip on the pen, the length of the lower barrel and the placement of the clip will make a big difference in how the pen will sit in a shirt pocket.  I loved the porportions on some of my early closed end pens, but they were too "tall" for shirt pockets.  I tend to go shorter (or move the clip down) these days if I put a clip on the pen.  It's hard to tell from a picture, but your pen looks to me like it might be a tad tall to comfortably clip in a pocket.  But maybe not.  My eyes may be deceiving me.

In any case, great first effort on a closed end.

Ed


----------



## budnder (Mar 3, 2016)

I like the cap height... nice pen.


----------



## BSea (Mar 3, 2016)

That's a great looking pen.  I may have to give that a try. :good:


----------



## DaveT (Mar 4, 2016)

Nice job! I think it looks great.

Just a note on short lower barrels. If you cannot post the cap and the lower barrel is too short, people with larger hands will find the pen uncomfortable to use.


----------



## jjjaworski (Mar 4, 2016)

Very nice. A great result for a first effort.
I like it.


----------



## magpens (Mar 4, 2016)

Thanks for all the postive reinforcement; I appreciate critique as well.

I've been making pens for about 6 years. . I have made 2 kitless and now this one closed end. . But this latest one is really a kit pen, after all :biggrin: . . I just wanted to try out PSI's closed end kits.  Fun to do, but nothing I couldn't have figured out from scratch. . One thing is that you have to read their instructions with a critical mind ... and do some adapting/modifying.

I am happy to be getting into the kitless realm ... it really is a lot of fun ... even moreso than making kit pens. . I like figuring things out for myself and recalling my algebra and trigonometry ..


----------



## 76winger (Mar 4, 2016)

That looks wonderful, and I'm sure it's much lighter than the full-component version!


----------



## magpens (Mar 4, 2016)

Thanks, Dave. . Yes, it is lighter, but, as I said in my OP, I miss the blingy top !!


----------



## Mack C. (Mar 5, 2016)

It would be amazing as a fountain pen!


----------



## vakmere (Mar 5, 2016)

Being different works here. Nice work and effort.


----------

